# Log Viewer with web-interface?



## setevoy (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi.

Can someb*o*dy plz please give any idea to solve such a task. Preview: We have a lot of self-written scripts. Everyone ha*s* its own logfile, with direct write access to it. Scripts can be upgraded to use syslog. Some logfiles grow up to 1 GB per one day. About ~50 scripts.

Task: create a web interface for technical support engineers, to give them the possibility to view selected logfiles and search within them.

Now I founded the phpLogCon and Graylog utilities. Maybe somebody can give another suggestion?


----------

